# FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's



## LEN (Jun 19, 2009)

Just saw that PETA is wacking on  OBAMA for wacking a fly. Dang will these idiots ever shutup. Don't you realize you ARE the mouthy minority. I guess I can agree with our pres 100% on this one wackem and stackem. OH did you get your fly or bug catching kit from PITA so you can catch them in the RV and then turn them loose outside. Now don't you feel guilty for killing those ant's fly's and spiders.  NOT!!!

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

Len I treat them like I do snakes, the only good one is a dead one!!!!. I guess that PETA has forgotten the diseases these little pest carry. And they will multiply faster than we can kill them. :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## Domingo (Jun 19, 2009)

RE: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's



PETA people please//like TEX says OH BOY


----------



## C Nash (Jun 19, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

Maybe that explains where these PITA people came from :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

u know what PETA means don't u ,, to us southern boys ,, Poeple Eating Tasty Animals   ,, but i agree on the flys ,, ,, DEAD ,, i hate flys  ,, wel execpt the artificial ones that i fish with ,, but if i could catch a live few ,, i would use them ,, but they drown ,, and not much good ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 25, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

I wonder if any of those PETA people have seen a bunch of maggots eating at a live animals flesh?  Which would they rather save the maggots or the animal?  People need to have some common sense sometimes.  I am all for treating anmimals nicely and not abusing living creatures but I also realize that if some things don't die, I will not eat, I will not be healthy, I will not be safe and then I will die so please kill the flies!!!!!!!! :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

PETA, Obama and common sense in the same thread!  WOW  :dead:


----------



## msjackie (Jun 26, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

Shadow, scary to think about it


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 26, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

I realize that flies have a place in the ecosystem. They are food for frogs. But they need to stay the heck away from me because swatting that fly is the only thing I agree with Obama doing, lol.


----------



## WandaLust (Jun 26, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's





> cwishert - 6/25/2009  4:59 PM  I wonder if any of those PETA people have seen a bunch of maggots eating at a live animals flesh?  Which would they rather save the maggots or the animal?  People need to have some common sense sometimes.  I am all for treating anmimals nicely and not abusing living creatures but I also realize that if some things don't die, I will not eat, I will not be healthy, I will not be safe and then I will die so please kill the flies!!!!!!!! :approve:





Actually millions of people are vegetarians and are perfectly healthy. You don't need meat to stay healthy. :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

I was not trying to start a debate about herbavores and omnivores, I was stating that there is a pattern of life where some things have to die in order for the rest of us to live.  If we don't kill some flies then there will be an overabundance of flies and other things will start dying.  If we don't thin the heard of animals then there will be too many and the pasture or the forrest etc. will not support all of them.  Get my point?   :approve:
And flies can contaminate vegetables also. :approve:


----------



## utmtman (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

I think someone needs to go back and get reeducated since recently a news report stated that many of those so called vegetarians die younger than meat eaters and also get more illnesses because meat is a necessity of life.   My doctor told me recently that I need to quit beef and eat fish to improve on some health issues, isnt fish a meat?  Better not tell peta that there are meds made from fish.  And some paints and other items in womens make up is also made from shell fish.  
As for killing bugs, guess peta has never heard of malaria, typhoid, west nile virus, rocky mountain spotted fever, and quite a few other diseases carried by ticks, flys and mosquitos as well as other bugs.    I sometimes think the sole purpose of peta is to kill all people while they are young so we have no more elderly people.
Ok nuff said, thats my two cents worth.


----------



## LEN (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

Fish are not meat, they are cold and not fuzzy so you can eat fish its not meat. Same with some birds if they are ugly you can eat it. Quit looking at me like that.

LEN


----------



## brodavid (Jun 30, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

Where is my FLY Swatter?


----------



## cwishert (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

It is my understanding that technically vegetarians do not eat any type of flesh.  This means no fish, no birds, no snakes etc. also to my understanding they don't drink milk or eat cheese or ice cream or any other dairy product as it comes from an animal.  I guess they wouldn't eat the flies either :clown:   But again, my statement above was not to start a debate on food groups, only to make the statement that flies are nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!   :laugh:  :clown:  :bleh:
Evidently Wandalust did not come back to see where her comment went


----------



## buftflair (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

All this talk has gotten me hungry, could someone pass me a burger and the flys, oops, I mean the frys.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## WandaLust (Jul 5, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's





> H2H1 - 6/19/2009  6:28 PM  Len I treat them like I do snakes, the only good one is a dead one!!!!. :bleh:  :bleh:





I can't believe you posted this in this day and age.  :angry: Snakes are a necessary part of nature, helping to keep down the rodent population. Not just the rodents but also wild turkeys, bob whites, frogs and toads from overpopulating areas. Small snakes will feed on insects, slugs and bugs that damage food crops. If snakes bother you, perhaps you can try avoiding areas where you know they are. And no, I don't belong to PETA nor an I a vegetarian.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 5, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

Even down here in Texas we tend to jump really high over a snake if we happen on one. That's only if we're in the snake's territory. If it gets in and around our territory, all bets are off.

But, flys are flys no matter where they are.

Still, I wish that reporter was interviewing a big old fly and 'O' flew up and around the fly. Whack!  :clown:


----------



## LEN (Jul 5, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

Where did the snakes come from, they do taste like chicken when fried. Ah, if your in the SW during anything but winter you are where the snakes are. And what is, this day and age, yesterday, today and tomorrow same-o same-o, got to do with it, anytime a snake is in my territory it better be ware. That goes for mice, rats, packrats, and thieves.

LEN


----------



## WandaLust (Jul 6, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's





> utmtman - 6/30/2009  4:04 PM  I think someone needs to go back and get reeducated since recently a news report stated that many of those so called vegetarians die younger than meat eaters and also get more illnesses because meat is a necessity of life.



Perhaps it's you who needs to get reeducated. Humans don't need meat but do need complete proteins. These can be found in a vegetarian diet by combining certain vegetable foods together. Your body doesn't care where the complete proteins come from. Meats and the highly saturated fats they contain are the cause of much of our obesity, heart disease and subsequently the rise in diabetes (along with high carb diets). Many vegetarians I've known eat fish, eggs and cheese. They get plenty of protein. None have died young. In fact the meat eaters are the ones who live at the Dr with high blood pressure, strokes, heart disease etc. And they're the ones dying off now. 




> My doctor told me recently that I need to quit beef and eat fish to improve on some health issues, isnt fish a meat?  Better not tell peta that there are meds made from fish.  And some paints and other items in womens make up is also made from shell fish.   As for killing bugs, guess peta has never heard of malaria, typhoid, west nile virus, rocky mountain spotted fever, and quite a few other diseases carried by ticks, flys and mosquitos as well as other bugs.    I sometimes think the sole purpose of peta is to kill all people while they are young so we have no more elderly people. Ok nuff said, thats my two cents worth.



It appears there are many fanatics in PETA.


----------



## WandaLust (Jul 6, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's





> LEN - 7/5/2009  12:59 PM  Where did the snakes come from, they do taste like chicken when fried. Ah, if your in the SW during anything but winter you are where the snakes are. And what is, this day and age, yesterday, today and tomorrow same-o same-o, got to do with it, anytime a snake is in my territory it better be ware. That goes for mice, rats, packrats, and thieves.  LEN



Why such a fear of snakes? We have plenty where we live. We ignore them and they go on their way. What would be the point of killing them?


----------



## WandaLust (Jul 6, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's





> cwishert - 7/1/2009  8:40 AM  It is my understanding that technically vegetarians do not eat any type of flesh.  This means no fish, no birds, no snakes etc. also to my understanding they don't drink milk or eat cheese or ice cream or any other dairy product as it comes from an animal.



You're wrong here. Only a small number of vegetarians don't eat cheese or other dairy products, eggs or fish. 




> I guess they wouldn't eat the flies either :clown:   But again, my statement above was not to start a debate on food groups, only to make the statement that flies are nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!   :laugh:  :clown:  :bleh: Evidently Wandalust did not come back to see where her comment went



Flies are disgusting as are roaches and ants. They're not tolerated in our house or camper.  :approve:


----------



## alexson115 (Jul 6, 2009)

RE: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

That's pretty good.


pret personnel


----------



## LEN (Jul 6, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

I don't fear snakes I got a gun for them!!!   And who started the snakes anyway? 

LEN


----------



## cwishert (Jul 6, 2009)

Re: FLY's, FLY's, FLY's, FLY's and more FLY's

Boy howdy!  Look what the cat drug up!  Tex I'm with you on the big ole Fly.  I think this thread should come to an end before someone gets thier panties in a bunch. :clown:


----------

